# [Solved] Emerge Old Kernel

## solamour

I've been using "suspend2-sources" kernel without a problem until I recently upgraded it to "2.6.16-r8" (i.e. the latest stable x86), which broke hibernation altogether; it just hangs during "Doing Atomic Copy" (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502081.html).

Since hibernation is more important than the latest kernel, I masked 2.6.16-r8 in "/etc/portage/package.mask".

```
~sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8
```

But emerge complains that everything is masked out (which actually is correct).

```
coppermine ~ # emerge -pv suspend2-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "suspend2-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r12 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.18 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.17-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.17-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

I think my previous kernel was "2.6.14-r8". How do I emerge an old version that is bumped out from the tree?

__

solLast edited by solamour on Sun Mar 15, 2009 8:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rhetoric

you could try 

```

emerge =sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-VERSION#

```

I would assume this should work.

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## desultory

 *rhetoric wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge =sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-VERSION#
> ...

 

Not so well considering that the oldest version of sys-kernel/suspend2-sources in the portage tree is 2.6.16-r12 and solamour seeks version 2.6.14-r8.

It looks like the best bet for installing the old version ( 2.6.14-r8 ) which worked would be to try modifying the ebuild from one of the versions in the portage tree (unless you keep backup of old portage tree images) and place that in an overlay, if the necessary files are still in $DISTDIR it should work.

----------

## solamour

"emerge =..." might work if the version I want is still in the tree, but I think once it gets pushed down, I need a different trick.

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -pv =sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r8

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r8".

```

I don't have the faintest idea how/what to modify to fool Portage that the version I want is indeed in the tree. Any suggestions?

__

sol

----------

## desultory

Look up.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel question, so moved here.

----------

## solamour

After some messing around, I was finally able to emerge an old kernel (suspend2-sources-2.6.15-r7) that was bumped out (i.e. purged) from the Portage tree. Here is what I did.

1) Looked through CVS Repositories (http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/?hideattic=0) and download necessary files. In my case, I needed the following files.

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r8.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/digest-suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r8

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/suspend2-2.2-rc15-get-next-bit-on.patch

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/suspend2-2.2-rc15-listen-to-abort-request.patch

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/suspend2-2.2-rc15-mce-config.patch

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/suspend2-2.2-rc15-no-pageflags.patch

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/files/suspend2-2.2-rc15-pageflags.h.patch

2) Portage couldn't find some of the tarballs, so I manually downloaded them.

/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.14-6.base.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.14-6.extras.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2

/usr/portage/distfiles/suspend2-2.2-rc15-for-2.6.14.tar.bz2

3) Temporarily masked out "~x86" and emerged the specific kernel version.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r8

__

sol

----------

